# 50ml Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml



## powders101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a Steroid Powder recipe for making 50ml of 250mg/ml Testosterone Enanthate.
By: Kitchen Chemist

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:

12.5g Testosterone Enanthate "Powder"
7.5ml of Benzyl Benzoate
2.5ml of Benzyl Alcohol
29.5ml of your favourite Oil
20CC Syringe
12CC Syringe
2 18ga needles, 1 25ga Needle
.45 Sterile Whatman Filter
50ml Sterile Vial
50ml Vial
Electric Scale
Rubbing Alchol/Paper Towels 

Now that all materials are in place, take out scale (i like to calibrate it every use) and put on unsterile 50ml vial on scale and zero out.

I like to melt down the powder to a liquid to find out exactly how much displacement it takes up. Start by Drawing up 15ml of liquid, make sure there are no airbubbles and plunger is exactly in line with 15ml hatch mark. Now slowly squirt test enanthate into vial until scale says 12.5 grams. For me this is usually exactly 12.7-12.8ml so 1g has a little more then 1 mL displacement but for little experiments it's not gonna matter, just use 1ml per gram displacement rule. Also add the 7.5ml of bb and 2.5ml of ba.

Now add 27.5ml of the 29.5ml of oil into the vial to make total volume of oil/ba/bb/hormone to be 50 mL. Leave the 2ml of oil in syringe for later use.

Now take out sterile 50ml vial and wipe stopper with rubbing alchol. Put 18ga needle and 25ga needle through stopper, and attach whatman filter to the 18ga needle stuck in vial.

Now open up 20ml syringe and attach 18ga needle and draw up 20ml of unfiltered gear. You will need to repeat this step another 2 times, last time only drawing up 10ml.

Once you've filtered all 50ml and vial is totally empty, take the last 2ml you had saved and run it through the filter to get all gear out of it and only leave plain oil in the filter. 

Now put vial in oven at 200 degrees F, and bake for 15 minutes. Some repeat this step more than once but i never have and not had a problem.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

Test Enanthate - 20ml

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams testosterone enanthate
    15.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 5 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

Test Enanthate - 40ml

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams testosterone enanthate
    Benzyl Alcohol 2ml 5% BA
    30.5 ml sesame oil
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 10 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
5    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
6    gently shake the vial.
7    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
8    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
9    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
10    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
11    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------

